# yamaha rx-v667



## frdrick48 (Jan 14, 2012)

i get a almost constant decoder off message, the unit is connected through the component cables to a cable box and blue ray player and out to the tv,


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Your post is not even close to being in the correct location hopefully someone will move it.

How do you have the audio connected to the Yamaha?


----------



## frdrick48 (Jan 14, 2012)

cable box is connected to tha AV2 via a composite cable, the blue ray to AV 1 with an optical cable, and component out to the TV


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

But how is the audio getting from the cable box to the Receiver? Component cable does not pass audio you need an optical or coaxial cable connected as well.


----------



## frdrick48 (Jan 14, 2012)

the audio from the cable box is a composite audio cable.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

so your sending an analog audio signal? then all you will get is stereo or Dolby pro logic. You wont get any decoding from the receiver.


----------



## frdrick48 (Jan 14, 2012)

it makes no difference how i hook up the cable box, i have tried using an optical cable through the AV1 input it still does the same thing. I also used an audio video cable and tried every input on the reciever , still only decdes when it wants to or not at all.


----------

